

Ask HN: Security for Saas Startups - clockwork_189

I have been looking around for tutorials or advice on securing our web app, but unfortunately there doesnt seem to be any good resources that I could find. Is there any good book on security for startups or rather just security for web applications?
======
clockwork_189
This post by evernote CTO was very helpful, but I am look for something more
instructional([http://firstround.com/article/Evernotes-CTO-on-Your-
Biggest-...](http://firstround.com/article/Evernotes-CTO-on-Your-Biggest-
Security-Worries-From-Three-Employees-to-300)).

